
Get a prediction of how other people perceive your face - dhsb
http://face.cbs.dtu.dk/
======
hoopism
"Error, code UL1JOBHASH: parsererror"

I knew I wasn't the best looking guy but this seems more harsh than I
anticipated.

~~~
MattBearman
Same for me, and I'm beautiful :P

I suspect their server has succumb to the Hacker News effect

------
uplesner
Dear all,

Unfortunately, we are currently experiencing technical difficulties with the
Face It! project website. This is most likely due to the rapid increase in web
traffic, after the project was submitted to Hacker News, today April 8 2015.
We greatly appreciate the increased interest our project has generated, and
are currently working at full throttle to solve the current server issue.
Hopefully, the website will run at full functionality again very shortly. We
apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. We will, on Hacker News
and the Face It! project website, keep you updated on the status of the
project web service as a solution progresses.

Please stay tuned...

~~~
uplesner
Dear all,

We are happy to tell you, that the web service is now functional again. It can
still be visited at the original URL at
[http://face.cbs.dtu.dk/](http://face.cbs.dtu.dk/). We would like to hand out
a big thanks to intrbiz from the IRC channel #suse on the freenode IRC
network, for his great support in helping us getting our server properly
recovered again. We are sorry for the inconvenience caused in the mean time,
but hope you will enjoy the final work.

------
coffeebro
The first thing I thought when it didn't load was "maybe this is a study to
see how persistent people are to find out if they are attractive?" It's
probably just the HN effect though.

------
fsloth
This is a bit sensitive to cultural influences. For instance, male facial
characteristics have a clear regional variance, thus biasing the result in a
particular population. I can tell from experience, I'm a male pushing over
thirty with ridiculously androgynous features. I'm tagged as a boy by local
population, and when I visit UK, I'm tagged as a 'ugly woman' :)

~~~
MrQuincle
You will be fine, because you can tell the program that you're male.

However, the study has been using 244 Danes... I think you'll be right that
cultural influences will be a defining factor here. I don't think the majority
of people looks like a Dane. :-)

~~~
mjt0229
I hope they don't tell me that I look like a great dane.

------
hirenj
Link to the actual paper if anyone is interested:

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25233221](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25233221)

------
aluhut
There've been times where I would just upload a picture of myself to the
internet. For fun.

------
wabegr
As noted in the first paragraph, a tool such as this will be useful to "other
cultures" only after a panel comprised of people of the target culture have
calibrated the tool.

------
pbnjay
> No hair obscuring the face.

Welp I guess my beard disqualifies me. I wonder how many HNers have the same
problem?

~~~
alisson
I'm getting a parser error, that's seems to explain why.

------
Aaronneyer
I'd be really interested to see someone take the research they did here, and
extend the survey to various different cultures. Right now, this model will
give you a prediction of how a sample of 244 danes will perceive your face,
which may be at least somewhat representative of the danish population, but
likely not too much beyond that.

It should be easy enough to survey people from different cultures and
countries, and feed those surveys into the model, to get a more accurate
representation. You could even take that, and have a global model, as well as
different models based on cultures, to get things like "This is how you will
be perceived by most people in the southern united states".

------
throwaway_xl5
This has got me humming 'there is nothing like a Dane' \- which is not quite a
song from the musical South Pacific.

------
dhanush
The link is taking time to load. Looks like everyone wants to know what others
think about them. Expected.

------
AlexMuir
Has this actually worked for anyone?? Not one commenter seems to have got it
to work.

I've had nothing but an error ("Error, code UL1JOBHASH: parsererror") for the
last two hours.

------
myth_buster
> This study is based on results from 244 Danish participants

That's a small learning set. I suppose now that it's on HN front page, they
will get significant amount of data to tune their model across cultures and
nationalities.

Hypothetically, wouldn't it be easier for them to train their model using the
portfolio images of public figures like actors/politicians etc for whom I'm
sure there would be tremendous amount of subjective description online.

------
GCA10
We will get our chance to play with this -- it will just take a while. I
emailed the researchers about site snarls, error messages, etc., and they
wrote back that all our attention

:... is definitely welcome, even though it’s very unexpected and therefore
overloaded the server! Ulrik Plesner, who developed the webserver, is working
at the moment to get it up and running again..I think it'll be back over the
next 1-2 days if all goes well :) "

------
cubano
I have a prediction based on 50 years of empirical, hard-won data...

Old and Unattractive.

:)p

------
runarb
Down for me. A text only version is avalibal from Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7YJ7VTW...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7YJ7VTWM-
YEJ:face.cbs.dtu.dk/&hl=no&gl=no&strip=1) , but not sure that gives to much
sens.

------
solve
Would be nice to see some examples of each extreme, for each dimension.

~~~
Geee
There:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4169442/figure/p...](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4169442/figure/pone-0107721-g005/)

~~~
doctorstupid
It looks like that in Danish society, being darker may be correlated with
perceptions of dominance.

------
tomkwok
I found a random image of a human face and tried to upload it. Stuck at "Image
queued for upload..." for minutes. Then came a page asking me to "annotate"
the image by adjusting the auto-positioned point markers on my image according
to this image[0]. Finally I saw this message: "An error has occured. Please
try again." Is the server too busy right now?

[0]:
[http://face.cbs.dtu.dk/graph/annoEx.png](http://face.cbs.dtu.dk/graph/annoEx.png)

Mirror:
[https://archive.is/YAaex/5d06f6875b232350ff6954739af37c44a3d...](https://archive.is/YAaex/5d06f6875b232350ff6954739af37c44a3d913bd.png)

~~~
techaddict009
Site is not opening Seems like HN effect has freezed their server.

~~~
woliveirajr
Perhaps too many ugly people are using the server and it refused to continue
analyzing pictures!

------
piyush_soni
Doesn't test anything for me for some reason. Not sure if I'm doing something
wrong but it doesn't upload or show any 'Annotation points'.

Edit: Just saw this : "We are currently encountering server errrors, resulting
in the service being unable to run. We are working to get this up and running
as soon as possible. Please stay tuned... "

------
p4bl0
In addition to what the first paragraph says, I'll add that given the strong
cultural bias there can be on such thing, I wouldn't put too much trust into
such a tool except if it could be calibrated by a panel of the "other people"
you are targeting.

------
erikb
After the error the button isn't even working. I think there's someone just
trying to collect photos...

------
dinesh_babu
commence the HN slashdot.

